# zapco dealers?



## zappy (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone know of any zapco dealers close to VA? I know there arent any in VA, but somewhere close enough to order stuff from. Called zapco and they gave me a number to the rep on the east coast, called him and didnt get much help there. If anyone knows of any, please let me know. I am in dire need of some symbilink cables and cant find them anywhere except woofersetc, and i am a little leary of that, thanks.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Jeff Smith in ATL and Steve Cook @ AudioX in Alabama are dealers.


----------



## zappy (Feb 6, 2011)

do either have websites or do you have contact info? i appreciate the response.


----------



## Robert_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Zapco would not sell to you direct?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

zappy said:


> Anyone know of any zapco dealers close to VA? I know there arent any in VA, but somewhere close enough to order stuff from. Called zapco and they gave me a number to the rep on the east coast, called him and didnt get much help there. If anyone knows of any, please let me know. I am in dire need of some symbilink cables and cant find them anywhere except woofersetc, and i am a little leary of that, thanks.


Mike ? 4 18' M to M cables ?


----------



## zappy (Feb 6, 2011)

yes it is me, i actually meant to come on here and update but have not had a chance. i really do appreciate your very fast service! everyone that is wondering, we had some email issues in the beginning but we got it all straight now, cables are on the way to me as i am typing this thanks to mr 6spd above this post, which is the rep i was speaking of in my first post, i had gotten a little ahead of myself in my rush to get things going on my install, i hadnt really given him much time to get back with me. thank you so much for the help! and by the way, whats the 6spdcoupe name for, i think i have seen you on another forum?


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Not a problem my friend, glad I could help. Looks like they should arrive tomorrow.

The name is from years and years ago when Honda came out with the Accord 6MT coupe. It kinda stuck from there ! Yes, it is a possibility you saw me on other forums as well, I am on a Ton !


----------



## zappy (Feb 6, 2011)

oh ok, cool, i thought you might have had a gto also, with the name and all, and i think that is the forum i had seen your name.


----------

